# CC E coli Alert



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

The Ohio Department of Health has issued a contamination advisory for the beach at Caesar Creek-South.

State officials said testing of the water on June 18 showed high levels of E. coli. The test was 48 times higher than the previous test two weeks earlier.

The maximum recommended amount for public beaches is 235 colonies of E. coli per 100 ml of water. Caesar Creek measured 720 colonies per 100 mil.

Experts say children, the elderly and anyone in ill health could be at risk and are advised not to swim in the water.

The park had a similar advisory last July for high bacteria levels.

I wonder if the fish are safe to eat?


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Not surprised, the geese continue to make a mess of the beach.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

misterbreeze said:


> I wonder if the fish are safe to eat?



good question, i would say no but the advisory made no mention of it.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't eat any fish from any waters in this area.E-Coli just doesn't get me in the mood.The LMR is one of the most polluted of all National Rivers in the USA.I'll fish the lake in the fall if it's cleared up.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i heard about that.. no swimming allowed


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> I wouldn't eat any fish from any waters in this area.E-Coli just doesn't get me in the mood.The LMR is one of the most polluted of all National Rivers in the USA.I'll fish the lake in the fall if it's cleared up.


no that would be ohio most polluted


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> The LMR is one of the most polluted of all National Rivers in the USA.
> 
> 
> I've never heard this before...what is your source?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Just Google or Bing it up for info on the polluted LMR.By the way TB,have you used your Shannon spinners yet?They work!



Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Corn and bean prices are way up.Farmers are making more $$$ than ever.They are planting all the land and leaving nothing for the natural wildlife.You see places planted now that were usually left alone.The Big Problem is the Phosphorus in the fertilizer they use.They are using more than ever with high amounts of phosphorus for bigger yield.The only thing that will hold this back is a barrier strip between field and rivers or creeks.When it rains as much as it has there is more runoff and more often.Not forgetting all the harsh chemicals they use for weeds,fungicide,etc.So here comes the bright green wave of phosphorus into lakes which depletes oxygen and can cause health problems like House had.Just look at an aerial map of the region.Those little tribs keep getting bigger as they get close the the lake and bring in the Crap.And the LMR gets all of what C.C.Lake gives out and more thus making it polluted.To each their own but I don't eat any fish from these places.



Roscoe


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> Corn and bean prices are way up.Farmers are making more $$$ than ever.They are planting all the land and leaving nothing for the natural wildlife.You see places planted now that were usually left alone.The Big Problem is the Phosphorus in the fertilizer they use.They are using more than ever with high amounts of phosphorus for bigger yield.The only thing that will hold this back is a barrier strip between field and rivers or creeks.When it rains as much as it has there is more runoff and more often.Not forgetting all the harsh chemicals they use for weeds,fungicide,etc.So here comes the bright green wave of phosphorus into lakes which depletes oxygen and can cause health problems like House had.Just look at an aerial map of the region.Those little tribs keep getting bigger as they get close the the lake and bring in the Crap.And the LMR gets all of what C.C.Lake gives out and more thus making it polluted.To each their own but I don't eat any fish from these places.
> 
> Basically the same problem at lake st marys. And I don't care what they do dredging or whatever until you figure out how to make the farm runoff safer then the problem will continue. St Marys the problem is worse because of how shallow the lake is. House said he lost a few pounds maybe bottle the water and start selling it at Jenny Craig to the fat chicks. Could have a major money maker.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> Just Google or Bing it up for info on the polluted LMR.By the way TB,have you used your Shannon spinners yet?They work!
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


yes i did at lake loramie... didn't catch nothing might try them at erie if i go next month


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

imalt said:


> House said he lost a few pounds maybe bottle the water and start selling it at Jenny Craig to the fat chicks. Could have a major money maker.


Thanks imalt...bring on the fat jokes!!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

my guess is people have their pets there they let them crap in the lake.. or their child is in a diaper, look what happen at great wolf lodge in mason near kings island a kid crapped his diaper and people git sick


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I was thinking the diaper thing. But more like the old fisherman in their depends not so much the kids.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

goose crap everywhere. they need "culled" into the endangered species list


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i think so too. some areas the goose crap is so thick you cant step in one place without old dried up goose crap or even worse, fresh goose crap! blow away more geese, or atleast clean the crap up.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

The algae problem caused by fertilizers is unrelated to the E. coli problem caused by raw feces. I have not researched this but the original post suggests the water near the beach was tested, not the whole lake. I doubt very seriously the whole lake has an E. coli problem unles there is a raw sewage problem in either or both creeks that feed CC.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

That's correct on e. coli being related to feces. I have noticed that there is an large amount of bird(geese, duck, etc) feces all around the lake period. Have noticed a large number of these birds the last few years. Lets get over with being politically correct and cull the bird population a bit. That will most probably fix the problem. Cooked right, very tasty!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Why not increase the musky population in the lake and they will take care of the goose over population? Over the past ten years, there are several years when the state was not able to stock one musky per acre per year as they say they are trying to do. As a result, the musky fishing this year has been way off past years. I believe it has been in decline over the past five years. I also believe that a larger adult musky population will cull out more of the baby geese and that will contain the geese population naturally.

You can help by contributing to SOMA56's Musky Minnow Fund. It feeds musky fingerlings so they are stocked as advanced fingerlings giving them a better chance of survival.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557 (Apr 14, 2012)

I would say a huge cause is the geese. I have seen local parks close there ponds because goose poop has caused such an issue.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Open goose season 3 days no limit that will take care of them

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Donate all the geese to homeless shelters and hungry people

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

DAMN you Canada and your poopy gooses


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Donate all the geese to homeless shelters and hungry people
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Donate all geese to me(yum)!!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

here's a link explaining it 
http://publicapps.odh.ohio.gov/BeachGuardPublic/Default.aspx


----------

